# HTMLX - Was'n das?



## Rasenkantenstein (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Auf den Seiten der euro2004.com bin ich auf ein mir unbekanntest Format "htmlx" (oder war's htmx?) gestoßen, nachdem ich auf einen Druck-Link geklickt habe... 

Kann mir einer Sagen, was dieses X bewirkt, wenn es denn etwas bewirkt?


Thx & bye - RKS


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2004)

Das muss nix zu bedeuten haben.... man kann auf dem Server eine beliebige Dateiendung einem beliebigen MIME-Type zuordnen....

Vielleicht identifizieren die dort anhand dieser Endung nur ihre Druckversionen und lassen entsprechend andere Skripte die Anforderung bearbeiten.


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (25. Juni 2004)

Aha, das wirkt schon einmal sehr interessant. Gibt es vielleicht Seiten, auf denen man mehr über MIME-Typen und lustigen Dateiendungen findet?
Möglichst gut geschrieben für die etwas "Langsameren"?

Was ist also ein MIME-Type und wozu ist er/es(?) zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Rasenkantenstein _
> *Aha, das wirkt schon einmal sehr interessant. Gibt es vielleicht Seiten, auf denen man mehr über MIME-Typen und lustigen Dateiendungen findet?
> Möglichst gut geschrieben für die etwas "Langsameren"?
> 
> Was ist also ein MIME-Type und wozu ist er/es(?) zu gebrauchen? *



MIME ist eine Abkürzung aus dem Computerbereich und bedeutet Multipurpose Internet Mail Extensions.

MIME legt die Struktur und den Aufbau von E-Mails und anderer Internetnachrichten fest. Es sind mehrere Kodierungsmethoden spezifiziert, die die Übertragung von Sonderzeichen in Texten sowie Dateien von Nicht-Text-Dokumenten, wie Bilder, Audio und Video in textbasierten Übertragungssystemen, wie E-Mail oder Usenet, ermöglichen. Die Nicht-Text-Elemente werden beim Versender kodiert und beim Empfänger wieder dekodiert. Die Kodierung von Sonderzeichen erfolgt häufig mittels quoted-printable-Kodierung, Binärdaten hingegen werden üblicherweise Base64-Kodiert.

Es gibt eine Erweiterung dieses Standards namens S/MIME (Secure MIME), der auch das Verschlüsseln und digitale Signieren von Nachrichten erlaubt.


----------

